# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Incidente nuclear de nivel 2 en Sevilla

## F. Lázaro

Se cachondean de nosotros como les da la gana, somos el *** hazmereír de todo el mundo... Gibraltar nos pisotea, nos escupe y se mea encima de nosotros, los de la Royal Navy hacen prácticas de tiro con la bandera española, Marruecos nos manda su basura radiactiva y nos la comemos con patatas, ¿pero esto que es?  :Mad: 




> http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...18_858284.html
> 
> *España detecta chatarra radiactiva de Marruecos en una acería de Sevilla*
> 
> *Seguridad Nuclear informa al OIEA del hallazgo de una fuente de cesio industrial mal tratada*
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear ha anunciado que el pasado 9 de mayo la acería Siderúrgica Sevillana (en Alcalá de Guadaira) detectó en el pórtico de entrada chatarra que incluía una fuente con Cesio-137 procedente de Kenitra (Marruecos). El material -probablemente un gammagrafo industrial tratado incorrectamente- no llegó a ser incinerado, por lo que el suceso, según el CSN, "no ha tenido repercusión para los trabajadores de la instalación, para el público, ni para el medio ambiente". El CSN ha informado del caso al Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA) y lo ha calificado como nivel 2 (incidente), en una escala que va de cero a siete.
> 
> El tráfico mundial de chatarra para las acerías es una preocupación para los reguladores nucleares. En 1999, la acería de Acerinox en Los Barrios (Cádiz) incineró una fuente radiactiva y la contaminación por cesio generó una nube radiactiva. En 2001, la misma acería sevillana implicada ahora quemó otra fuente. Desde entonces las autoridades han multiplicado los pórticos de control de radiación a la entrada de estas instalaciones y en los principales puertos de entrada.
> ...


Muy bien señores, muy bien. Se ha paseado una fuente radiactiva sin tratar procedente de otro país por toda la provincia de Sevilla, por el Guadalquivir, el puerto de Sevilla, transportada por carretera hasta Alcalá de Guadaira y resulta que lo decís casi un mes después.

Ya mismo vemos a camiones transportando el uranio como el que lleva zahorra para una obra, visto lo visto  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Deplorable. Sin más comentarios porque suscribo totalmente tu cabreo.

----------


## sergi1907

La basura se suele llevar a países subdesarrollados del llamado tercer mundo, y eso es en lo que nos estamos convirtiendo.

----------


## ben-amar

> La basura se suele llevar a países subdesarrollados del llamado tercer mundo, y eso es en lo que nos estamos convirtiendo.


¡¡ya lo somos!!

----------

